# Pregnant Cat?



## April04 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi, I have a cat aged one years old and she has not been spayed yet, she was due to be spayed next month but I had a holiday booked end of last month so my sister had to look after her for a week, when I got home from holiday my sister told me she got out of her house and didn't come back for whole day, this was on the 22nd of march, it has been nearly 4 weeks since that day and her nipples look very pink and a little bigger. She is a very small and slim cat and I cant seem to see a bump yet? I haven't tried to feel for kittens because I don't want to harm them, I just wanted a second opinion on her nipples really, I'm treating her like shes pregnant because her nipples are the only indication of pregnancy at the moment. This was an accident and yes she will be getting spayed as soon as she has given birth and finished nursing!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If you book her in to be spayed immediately you will be spared all the worry and expense of her pregnancy, labour and raising the kittens. I think most vets will spay up to 5 weeks. My vet would spay later than that.


----------



## April04 (Apr 18, 2017)

I have the money to look after her and her babies, that isn't a problem at all, the kittens would also have five star homes too. I couldn't spay her whilst she is pregnant, even though most people would say its best for her and the kittens, I don't see it that way, but thank you for your feedback


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Take her in and get her spayed. Is there no end to this irresponsibility? These threads are getting old. The shelters will be overflowing. Get the cat spayed, like you should have 8 months ago.


----------



## April04 (Apr 18, 2017)

I will not kill her kittens because you told me too! I didn't write a thread to get abuse from a stranger, I am fully aware of the cat population problem, I did not intentionally get her pregnant, I did not have the money 8 months ago but I just said she will be getting spayed as soon as she has finishing nursing!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She likely is pregnant, however, i have seen pink teats in calling girls, so she maybe back in season.

You can either do a vet visit to see if she is pregnant, if not, then spay.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

April04 said:


> I will not kill her kittens because you told me too! I didn't write a thread to get abuse from a stranger, I am fully aware of the cat population problem, I did not intentionally get her pregnant, I did not have the money 8 months ago but I just said she will be getting spayed as soon as she has finishing nursing!


Sure sure sure. You know cats go into heat right? You know cats get pregnant.

And then, after hearing she's been outside, you wait another month, instead of taking her in right away and getting her done? Already have homes lined up? An unpsayed one year old kitten, that's sounds pretty intentional to me. So now you will risk her life and health.

Because you "couldn't afford" to spay her? But you could afford to go on holiday? And now you can afford all that comes with raising kittens, and the vet bills if something goes wrong? What a miracle.

Get the cat spayed.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

April04 said:


> I will not kill her kittens because you told me too! I didn't write a thread to get abuse from a stranger, I am fully aware of the cat population problem, I did not intentionally get her pregnant, I did not have the money 8 months ago but I just said she will be getting spayed as soon as she has finishing nursing!


Whilst I would never wish to pry into anybody's financial affairs, you are very lucky to have such a change in circumstances in less than a year. You could not afford about £50 8 months ago but now you have spare funds to pay expenses which could amount to thousands of pounds.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

As soon as you knew your cat had been missing for a day you should have taken her in to be spayed if you didn't want her having kittens .Leaving her so long unneutered really was asking for trouble.


----------



## April04 (Apr 18, 2017)

All I asked for was an opinion on if she is pregnant or not but no all I get is abuse, well I am sorry I asked! It is none of your business whether I can afford it or not, I didn't come here for financial advice. I didn't take her to get spayed straight away because my sister didn't see any signs of her being on heat so I thought she just went exploring like cats love to do!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't think what your getting is abuse, I think that your answers are changing in each post which is confusing. The people on this forum are VERY passionate about cats and kittens (which is amazing) and the overpopulation ending in so many cats and kittens ending up in rescue centres. They're not worried about your particular financial state there worried about how you and hundreds and thousands of other people cannot afford to get there cat spayed but can afford the possible cost in raising kittens as it can cost a hell of a lot, and of course the heartbreak that can happen. 

If I had a female cat that had gotten out and hadn't come back for a day I would have 100% got her checked by a vet. 

By being defensive and blaming other people for giving you abuse, makes it look like this wasn't much of a mistake. 

Whatever happens hopefully it will be a lesson learnt. Things happen. I hope if she is pregnant it goes well. Don't get your back up to people that are advising you what they believe (and rightly so) is the best option. You asked for advice and have gotten it.


----------



## April04 (Apr 18, 2017)

Its funny how you are all saying the story is changing? I haven't once changed the story, she was at my sisters house for week, escaped, I came back and that's all I was told, not once did I think she could be pregnant straight away. Also yes I do call this abuse because not one person has been nice about this situation therefore it is abuse! I am not blaming other people whatsoever, accidents happen. I have read other posts on here similar to this one and they get proper friendly advice and I get this?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Your kitten is not as far along as those others, and can still be spayed. 

Spaying now is what is best for HER. And she should be your first priority.


----------



## April04 (Apr 18, 2017)

I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The fact you had no idea a one year old unspayed cat could be pregnant after an escape suggests you are not that knowledgeable about the process. We are only trying to warn you of the possible ramifications of such an accident but yes, if you continue with her pregnancy and find you have problems, Catcoonz or I or any of the other breeders will stay up all night if necessary to help because the cat is the important person in all this and her welfare should come first.


----------



## April04 (Apr 18, 2017)

I worded that wrong, I was meant to say my first thought wasn't that she could be pregnant, I didn't think anything of it at the time. She might not even be pregnant, I was just asking for a second opinion from someone else on the nipple picture I attached. My cat is very important to me, I would hate for things to go wrong but if she isn't pregnant then its straight to the vets, this pregnancy was not intentional at all.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Take her to get spayed now. It is the best thing for her.

If she is pregnant you will have the following costs
Two vaccinations per kitten ( around £40-£50 per kitten)
Neutering per kitten (so around £40-£60 per kitten)
Flea and worm treatment per kitten (around £12 per kitten)
Food for each kitten from weaning to 13 weeks can be costly, kittens have huge appetites!
Vet checks

You potentially also have the cost of a c-section (could easily reach £1000 or more) and feeding equipment and milk for any kittens that need it. You also wont be able to go to work near the due date as you will have to be there to assist in her birth.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Personally I think she's too young for a litter, barely more than a kitten herself. I appreciate you don't like the thought of ' terminating ' a pregnancy , many, many people find the idea repugnant. However she has no say in the matter, you have to think what's best for her in the longer term.
My advice - get her to the vet to find out if she _is_ pregnant. , and how far along. If under 5 weeks get her spayed and do her a massive favour.
Cats do not have any desire to become mothers , it's all instinctive , the urge to mate and the mothering. She won't miss out.
We see so many sad stories on here about births that go wrong. Someone lost a whole litter of kittens recently due to an unexpected complication that could have been easily prevented.


----------



## April04 (Apr 18, 2017)

I know she is too young, it wasn't intentional, I know a lot of people say that but this is the truth. I have a son of my own and I couldn't imagine someone telling me to terminate him when I was pregnant, I know cats don't feel anything like that but I do. If shes pregnant then I will handle it fine and if she's not then I will happily get her spayed but I can't go back on what's already done.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

April04 said:


> I know she is too young, it wasn't intentional, I know a lot of people say that but this is the truth. I have a son of my own and I couldn't imagine someone telling me to terminate him when I was pregnant, I know cats don't feel anything like that but I do. If shes pregnant then I will handle it fine and if she's not then I will happily get her spayed but I can't go back on what's already done.


What a lovely sentiment. I wonder, if you had to spend some time in a euthanasia room, if you might feel differently.


----------



## April04 (Apr 18, 2017)

lorilu said:


> What a lovely sentiment. I wonder, if you had to spend some time in a euthanasia room, if you might feel differently.


You are a piece of work


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

April04 said:


> You are a piece of work


And you have intentionally bred a kitten to make more kittens. Your BS about you "didn't know she was in heat" and you "didn't know she might be pregnant" is BS. You could have had her spayed before you "went on holiday and left her with your sister". You could have had her spayed immediately upon returning.

No, no, you waited, until (perhaps you hoped) it might be too late to do anything about it to "suddenly" wonder if she was pregnant. it's all BS.

I hope for HER sake, all goes well as you tie up the time of generous breeders in this forum when it is time for your kitten to give birth to more kittens.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Personally, I'd recommend spaying.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@April04: what's done is done, of course it is, can't argue with that. May I ask if that was the only time your cat was outside? Has she otherwise always been a house cat? You mention that cats ''love to go exploring'' which of course many do. The reason I ask if she is normally a housecat or if she also went exploring before...in which case it would be difficult to assess her due date. I'd get a vet to take a look so you can maybe get an idea of her dates and take it from there...good luck.


----------



## April04 (Apr 18, 2017)

lorilu said:


> And you have intentionally bred a kitten to make more kittens. Your BS about you "didn't know she was in heat" and you "didn't know she might be pregnant" is BS. You could have had her spayed before you "went on holiday and left her with your sister". You could have had her spayed immediately upon returning.
> 
> No, no, you waited, until (perhaps you hoped) it might be too late to do anything about it to "suddenly" wonder if she was pregnant. it's all BS.
> 
> I hope for HER sake, all goes well as you tie up the time of generous breeders in this forum when it is time for your kitten to give birth to more kittens.


Wow you really do know the whole story don't you! 
Is this what you do? Target people on forums because you have nothing better to do? I asked for advice! That is all! It is not BS at all love, it is the truth, believe it or not I don't care about what you think anymore, so toddle on to another forum and cause some more unneeded drama.


----------



## April04 (Apr 18, 2017)

Calvine said:


> @April04: what's done is done, of course it is, can't argue with that. May I ask if that was the only time your cat was outside? Has she otherwise always been a house cat? You mention that cats ''love to go exploring'' which of course many do. The reason I ask if she is normally a housecat or if she also went exploring before...in which case it would be difficult to assess her due date. I'd get a vet to take a look so you can maybe get an idea of her dates and take it from there...good luck.


 She is a house cat, she has never gotten out whilst being in my house, only with my sister, i have had cats in the past that have been outdoor cats and loved exploring hence why I made that statement.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

April04 said:


> She is a house cat, she has never gotten out whilst being in my house, only with my sister, i have had cats in the past that have been outdoor cats and loved exploring hence why I made that statement.


 OK thank you...just wasn't sure. At least you know exactly how far along she is!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Read your first post again and both times my heart sank when i read she is a year old and small.

Every pregnancy is a risk, but i will be honest and tell you, your girl is a higher risk of complications due to her age and being small.

Completely your decision being your cat, as long as you are fully prepared to the risks you are taking, if she is pregnant.

I will sit up all night and talk you through labour, not for your sake though, but for your girl.

Will admit, not a risk i would take with my own cat, as i have seen things go very wrong and very quickly.

You need to start by getting her pregnancy confirmed, if she is, i would also ensure you have £1,000 for a c-section, just in case this is needed.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Listen to Catcoonz ^^^ @April04.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

April04 said:


> Wow you really do know the whole story don't you!
> Is this what you do? Target people on forums because you have nothing better to do? I asked for advice! That is all! It is not BS at all love, it is the truth, believe it or not I don't care about what you think anymore, so toddle on to another forum and cause some more unneeded drama.


It doesn't matter what "the whole story" is. You are making this about you, rather than what is best for your kitten. What is best for your kitten is to have her spayed immediately, whether or not she is pregnant. It is not too late to do that, and that is why I am angry. You are refusing to do what is best for your kitten.

I won't interfere in the labor thread, when the time comes.


----------



## April04 (Apr 18, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Read your first post again and both times my heart sank when i read she is a year old and small.
> 
> Every pregnancy is a risk, but i will be honest and tell you, your girl is a higher risk of complications due to her age and being small.
> 
> ...


I don't need help.

I came here today to ask for advice and I'm leaving here feeling very targeted by strangers, I have done nothing wrong, I'm going to take her to the vets tomorrow because clearly if I don't I'm such a horrible person, thanks everyone for making me feel like a terrible person for not wanting to kill innocent kittens, good job


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm confused. If you don't need any help, why ask?


----------



## April04 (Apr 18, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> I'm confused. If you don't need any help, why ask?


I did need help! 
I'm saying I don't want help anymore, I've pretty much been targeted by strangers for no reason!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, well you will get mixed replies because some of us have seen what can go wrong, others see kittens put to sleep due to lack of rescue space.

Will leave your thread now, if you decide later you need help, come back, if not, i wish your girl well.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

April04 said:


> I don't need help.
> 
> I came here today to ask for advice and I'm leaving here feeling very targeted by strangers, I have done nothing wrong, I'm going to take her to the vets tomorrow because clearly if I don't I'm such a horrible person, thanks everyone for making me feel like a terrible person for not wanting to kill innocent kittens, good job


It's so very tiring listening to you making yourself out to be a victim. The people replying care about your very young cat and the complications that can happen with pregnancy.

Nobody (in the nicest way possible) cares about you. No one is "targeting you" multiple people just feel the exact same! you said you wouldn't want someone telling you to have an abortion - but that has nothing to do with your cat- she doesn't have a choice!!! I'm pretty sure if your cat could talk and know the complications she would want what everyone's suggesting.

Do whatever you want to do, she is your cat but when you ask for advice on the wide web please don't be ignorant and believe everyone is going to say "wooo she's pregnant that's great." There's plenty of other forums on the internet and in my opinion most people have been very accommodating on this thread.

I wish you and your cat well. I hope whatever you chose it goes smoothly and it's a lesson learnt.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@April04: I think your idea of taking her to a vet tomorrow if possible is the most sensible plan. Your vet will obviously advise you in your cat's best interest.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm sorry you're feeling bullied and harassed but would like to point out that it is currently 'kitten season'. Every single day we have a thread started about an unintentional or ill advised cat pregnancy. I realise this is the first , and hopefully only, litter you'll be involved with but many of our members are involved with Rescues and see first hand the heartbreak of having to turn unwanted kittens away to who knows what fate. 
You say the kittens will all have 5* homes, that's great ! But those 5* homes could have taken rescue kittens away from the over crowded facilities , or made spaces for the surplus kittens that the rescues can't help.
Just showing you the bigger picture , but no more from me on this topic.


----------



## April04 (Apr 18, 2017)

Faye1995 said:


> It's so very tiring listening to you making yourself out to be a victim. The people replying care about your very young cat and the complications that can happen with pregnancy.
> 
> Nobody (in the nicest way possible) cares about you. No one is "targeting you" multiple people just feel the exact same! you said you wouldn't want someone telling you to have an abortion - but that has nothing to do with your cat- she doesn't have a choice!!! I'm pretty sure if your cat could talk and know the complications she would want what everyone's suggesting.
> 
> Do whatever you want to do, she is your cat but when you ask for advice on the wide web please don't be ignorant and believe everyone is going to say "wooo she's pregnant that's great." There's plenty of other forums on the internet and in my opinion most people have been very accommodating on this thread.





Faye1995 said:


> It's so very tiring listening to you making yourself out to be a victim. The people replying care about your very young cat and the complications that can happen with pregnancy.
> 
> Nobody (in the nicest way possible) cares about you. No one is "targeting you" multiple people just feel the exact same! you said you wouldn't want someone telling you to have an abortion - but that has nothing to do with your cat- she doesn't have a choice!!! I'm pretty sure if your cat could talk and know the complications she would want what everyone's suggesting.
> 
> ...


I'm not acting like the victim but what people are "advising" me to do is still going to my phone, I'm the one reading it, not my cat! It might be about my cat but the things people are saying hurts MY feelings, I couldn't care less if none of you care about me, I asked if my cat looks pregnant not if I should get her spayed or if I have enough money to look after kittens. You are all probably older than me and you think it's ok to bully because you're on the other side of a screen.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone object to me closing this ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No objections from me to closing the thread.


----------



## April04 (Apr 18, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Anyone object to me closing this ?


Go for it!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

April04 said:


> I'm not acting like the victim but what people are "advising" me to do is still going to my phone, I'm the one reading it, not my cat! It might be about my cat but the things people are saying hurts MY feelings, I couldn't care less if none of you care about me, I asked if my cat looks pregnant not if I should get her spayed or if I have enough money to look after kittens. You are all probably older than me and you think it's ok to bully because you're on the other side of a screen.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

No objections from me!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

The age comment has confused me. When I was 20, I still would have given the same advice. 

Close it, don't close it... there will be many, many more before kitten season is out I fear.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

:Locktopic
I hope if she is pregnant all goes well April.


----------

